# Physical Metallurgy of Steel



## هانى شرف الدين (28 أغسطس 2009)

Steel
Class Notes and lecture material

Physical Metallurgy of Steel​
Notes compiled by: Glyn Meyrick, Professor Emeritus
Notes revised by: Robert H. Wagoner, Distinguished
Professor of Engineering
Web installation by: Wei Gan, Graduate Research Associate
Last revision date: 1/8/01​


----------

